# Snow Plow style shovel



## lucky644 (Feb 10, 2017)

I had one of these yellow (reversible) snow plow style snow shovels for years. It broke around 5 years ago and I was unable to find a replacement.

Has anyone seen these around, or a comparable replacement?

It was really tough and was very quick at clearing lighter snowfalls, we had the same shovels working in a commercial environment for 3+ years before they started to break.

Any info or suggestions would be appreciated.

https://www.amazon.com/ames-true-temper-1634730-discontinued/dp/b000hhnx28?tag=indifash06-20

http://www.qvc.com/Hand-Held-24"-Snow-Plow-wNonslip-Grip-Steel-Handle.product.V20372.html

http://www.muchbetterdeals.com/pati...low-1634730-discontinued-by-manufacturer.html

https://www.amazon.com/Ames-True-Temper-Snow-1634730/dp/B000HHNX28/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_pb_opt?ie=UTF8


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

thesnowplow.com


----------



## lucky644 (Feb 10, 2017)

leolkfrm said:


> thesnowplow.com


I don't think you looked at my links....it's a 'plow' style shovel that pushes the snow to either the left or the right. Your link seems to be a straight shovel, rather than an angled one?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm sure your style of shovel is out there somewhere, but I looked for one last winter and couldn't find one. The closest thing I can suggest is from the link above called the snow grader. It's the one on wheels. Another brand is the snow caster. Some videos are on youtube of how they work. Pretty similar in my opinion. You can also angle the straight shovels and they will run off to one side, but you have to keep it angled.

As far as quality, I haven't seen better than the snow plow brand shovels. I have 6 different 3' shovels from 3 different brands and the snow plow is built the best.


----------



## lucky644 (Feb 10, 2017)

JMHConstruction said:


> I'm sure your style of shovel is out there somewhere, but I looked for one last winter and couldn't find one. The closest thing I can suggest is from the link above called the snow grader. It's the one on wheels. Another brand is the snow caster. Some videos are on youtube of how they work. Pretty similar in my opinion. You can also angle the straight shovels and they will run off to one side, but you have to keep it angled.
> 
> As far as quality, I haven't seen better than the snow plow brand shovels. I have 6 different 3' shovels from 3 different brands and the snow plow is built the best.


Thanks for the info.

I've seen the wheel ones before, but in a commercial environment I'm not convinced they'd last very long. Too many moving parts.

I just had such good luck with those yellow ones I'd love to use them again. We do a lot of public sidewalks so they kick snow off onto the road really fast.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

lucky644 said:


> I don't think you looked at my links....it's a 'plow' style shovel that pushes the snow to either the left or the right. Your link seems to be a straight shovel, rather than an angled one?


You realize a shovel can be held at an angle don't you?


----------



## lucky644 (Feb 10, 2017)

John_DeereGreen said:


> You realize a shovel can be held at an angle don't you?


You realize this is not even a remotely helpful response?

It's not the same.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

lucky644 said:


> You realize this is not even a remotely helpful response?
> 
> It's not the same.


Apparently were doing it all wrong then. Because our guys sometimes jog down sidewalks with them angled and it works perfectly fine.

Maybe it's the operator and not the shovel?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

lucky644 said:


> You realize this is not even a remotely helpful response?
> 
> It's not the same.


actually that is how i used to do side walks ...i believe that the wheels could be staggered, 2 seasons wore about 1/2" off the shovels


----------



## lucky644 (Feb 10, 2017)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Apparently were doing it all wrong then. Because our guys sometimes jog down sidewalks with them angled and it works perfectly fine.
> 
> Maybe it's the operator and not the shovel?


What in the hell is your problem?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

lucky644 said:


> What in the hell is your problem?


we are staying on point,...telling you what product we use and how to use it, once the guys i worked with understood "the how" they thought they were awesome....


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

lucky644 said:


> What in the hell is your problem?


Ok, since apparently I've pissed in your Cheerios by pointing out another perfectly good way of accomplishing the same thing...how about this...

Buy one of The Snow Plow shovels, and use bolts and brackets to hold the "moldboard" at an angle. should work very similarly to what you're looking for, and be a higher quality product too.


----------



## lucky644 (Feb 10, 2017)

leolkfrm said:


> we are staying on point,...telling you what product we use and how to use it, once the guys i worked with understood "the how" they thought they were awesome....


That's fine, but I'm asking about a specific style of shovel, not for reasons why people think I shouldn't buy it.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

googled it


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Seems the specific shovel you're looking for is no long produced. You did ask for a comparable replacement which appears there's a limited selection to choose from and maybe it's time for a change. 
Many guys use TheSnowPlow shovels and like the scrape and the durability of them. I have been replacing my shovels with TheSnowPlow shovel the past several years and also like the way the scrape and hold up. The only draw back they have is for deep snow, the shovel's moldboard isn't very high and deeper snows just roll over it. This is way I have shovels for up to 5-6" and shovels for deeper snow.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Found this.
http://ezplow.com/index.html






https://www.amazon.com/EZPLOW-COM-E...srs=14081545011&ie=UTF8&qid=1486789359&sr=8-1


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

^^looks neat,(granny plow) wonder if they hold up and scrape as well as the snow plow?
easy plow looks like more work than its worth

wonder if snow granny is a 1 timer, cant find it, maybe the snowplow will try a version


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I have had a few like those in your link. Great for sidewalks. We wore most out...might have one left ??
I do believe the company a feed and seed store in Toledo still sells them.
If you are really interested I can check.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

For what it's worth, I have used the snow caster with the wheels (bought it locally since I have to order the snow plow shovels) and it's holding up fine for the miles of walks I've used it on. I will say it has its place, and unless I have another guy out helping me to get some detail with the straight shovels, I usually just grab the straight and angle it. It's not much extra work just holding the shovel at an angle. If all I have is a straight shot with no stairs or weird random smoking areas or something, I can jog behind the wheeled shovel and do a 4' walk in 2 passes, down and back. My biggest complaint is it just floats, similar to a plow on your truck. It uses the weight for pressure. On foot traffic it does alright, but doesn't always get to pavement if I miss my "window" before people start walking in. It's nothing ice melt won't take care of quickly, but the straight shovels seem to scrape better because you can apply downward force.

If you're interested in can take a picture of mine, and you can see how it's held up after being used for a few seasons. You can also replace any part on it, including the shovel part after it wares down too far. Like I said, I have the snowcaster, but I would recommend the snowplow shovel version of it. Their shovels are thicker and are holding up better that my straight snowcaster shovels.


----------



## watatrp (Jan 10, 2001)

I recommend the snowplow shovel. I've had a couple for over 5 years now and really like them. They've been run over my one ton truck, fell off the truck at 50 mph and no harm done. If the snow is light and I use it at an angle they will throw the snow out of the way off the walks. Turned upside down they scrape really well.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

lucky644 said:


> I had one of these yellow (reversible) snow plow style snow shovels for years. It broke around 5 years ago and I was unable to find a replacement.
> 
> Has anyone seen these around, or a comparable replacement?
> 
> ...


I have 2 worn out ones. they did work great for what they were.
haven't seen them around in a couple of years.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

After using them...I do catch myself when using a shovel on a sidewalk and only a inch of light snow. Holding my shovel on an angle and pushing along.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

leolkfrm said:


> googled it


I have one of these, bought it on E-bay. didn't like it much. Snowplow shovel is the way to go.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

BUFF said:


>


It looks like the hinge is a simple flag pole holder that has the bolt loosened up. With whatever width wooden pole fits it best. All I see is one more weak spot to break.

Thesnowplow.com


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

I have 2 snowgraders. Love them for walks at my house and the first pass to push snow away from the hangar sides at the airport.


----------

